# Where are the ladies?



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)




----------



## Lisa (Jul 27, 2002)

hi sherb im Lisa just writing to say hi and welcome you to the boards..................


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

Hey Lisa thanks, I've been a long member from Sentra.net BB before it went away and was just too lazy to sign up here. If you ever have any more math problems that you stumble on, feel free to email me , since I've taken a few math courses in my day.


----------



## NismoGirl2001 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey Sherb its Amy, Jay's girlfriend. I moved down to Kentucky a couple weeks ago. We should all get together sometime. We go to Louisville sometimes to visit friends.


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

Yeah, next time you guys are in town, let me know. I can always make time on the weekends...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

Hey I'm sandra from Cali. Nice to meet some other girl drivers.


----------



## sweet200sx (Sep 19, 2002)

Hey...I'm a girl too!


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

*welcome !*

hi ! welcome ! 

im a guy but i welcome you 2 the boards.

im liuspeed and i can help you with most ur modding need if u need any. If u have questions let me know and i and others on this board will be glad 2 help you


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

*HELLO*

hello girlies!!!
my name is Eva but better known as the Nismo Princess! 
I love cars and working on my own. I do all my own installs from my tv's to my lights. Who says it's a boys sport! I'm new here but I hope to visit often!


----------



## 97SentraGirl (Apr 30, 2002)

Nismoprincess, where in SoCal are you? Come to the Mossy Nissan event (check the Southwest forum for more info) and meet all us from Nissan Performance Magazine and nissanforums and check out all the cars and vendors. Welcome to the boards all you ladies!!!!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

Thanks for the welcome Sentragirl!!! 
I live in Los Angeles/whittier area. This is the first I've heard of the mossy show but it sounds like fun! I'll definately make plans on being there!


----------



## Sherb (Sep 8, 2002)

> _Sig by nismoprincess _
> *of course I need a guy to help me work on my car....someone has to pass me the tools I need!*


I'm sure he doesn't mind as long as you wear a mini-skirt .


----------



## stealthb14 (Apr 30, 2002)

Sherb said:


> *I'm sure he doesn't mind as long as you wear a mini-skirt . *


 LOL. What *are* you trying to imply


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Uh oh its the Sherbanator...


----------



## PoisonIV (May 20, 2002)

You guys are too funny. I was planning on going to the Mossy show. I grew up in Oceanside. But my bro bailed on me and I have no one to take. I refuse to go alone.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

you can chill with me wildgirl I'm planning on going


----------



## Guest (Oct 2, 2002)

Finally a forum where there are girls who like nissans..woohoo..Hi, im from houston TX..nice to meet you girls!


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

sx gyrl 97 said:


> *Finally a forum where there are girls who like nissans..woohoo..Hi, im from houston TX..nice to meet you girls! *


Nice to meet you to sx gyrl!


----------



## Guest (Oct 7, 2002)

i'm a chica here too, just signed on today


----------

